# Sad horse story



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Gosh thats sad. Its awful to have to part with our loving equine friends as we grow up.  

Prince, he was a 13.2hh Newforest cross, the most amazing pony I could ever have ridden. I had him on loan for about 3 years, I was age 11 when I got him. He'd been stood in a field for a few years, as his owner was away working in Germany on a Showjumping yard. His owners mum was a friend of the family so when she heard I was on the look out for a new pony she asked if I wanted to ride and look after him. It was the best three years of my life, I think Prince was about 12yrs when I started looking after him. He was a lot like Harley, always looking out for me, we did fantastic those three years, doing one day events, at all the local shows, we were always in the ribbons, that pony gave me so much love, confidence and happiness, he was my best friend.
His owner returned when I was approaching 15yrs old, he had purchased his own yard in Cumbria (which is miles and miles away) and was wanting to take Prince there.
I was heartbroken.  
I occasionally see the owners mum, and Prince is still going strong, retired obviously but still happy, he will be 35yrs old now. I'd love to go and visit him, but he's too far away. He is one pony that will always be in my heart. He was the best.


----------



## AlaskaCG (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry! 

Mine isn't really sad,but it is to me.
I had a friend,and she was always Jealous of my riding skills and my APHA unbroken 4 yr old Mare named Hope.Me and Hope were tight,whenever my friends and me would fight,I'd cry into her shoulder in the field full of hay bales and horses in snow.One day,my friend told me:
You horse will never make it
She's useless
She can't even go in a circle
She will never make it anywhere,neither will you
Your better off with a 60 yr old horse than that brat!
And much more...
This horse wasn't perfect,but she was the only friend I needed.
Now my friend has a horse of her own...Hope was sold cause of my move.
The day before he took her to some stables [She's ALWAYS been pastures kept,never stalled,EVER] and put her in a box stall with a TINY outside pen where she could just stand.I went with my other friends there cause my friend boarded her pony there.People had told me Hope was depressed and moody and didn't like people much touching her.But I was sickening...She had rubbed herself and was shedding.Even food wouldn't make her come to me.She whinnied when I came in,and whinnied when I left.I had to slightly climb the pen fence just to touch her.Then her new owner came and had her stand in the stall while he groomed her and said she was really sweet.But all I saw in her big brown eyes were a longing...
Now she's just some 5 yr old mare put to waste,pregnant,in a pasture with 13 other horses...she's useless now.
She had so much power...and it's gone.I was so foolish,why didn't I see she was meant for more when I had her? 

Also.When I had first got her I went to school after a few months of owning her and a friend told me some horse got killed on a street by the ranch we kept her at...The whole day I paced thinking she had ran with the rest or died.I ***** my moms car and looked her in the eyes as she said:'I have bad news..' my heart stopped,and I went pale.
She said a new boarder,a super handsome lovely chestnut had been hit by a truck when a moose crashed the fences and the horses ran.Hope had ran with them,but only one had gotten hit.His name?Rebel,I named a model horse after him and always think about him.

Hug You'r horse while you can.
R.I.P Rebel <3


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

is there any way of finding him and at least making sure he is doing good? maybe you could buy him and bring him home??
Maybe give the sad story a happy ending


----------

